# What makes pigeons worth $$?



## pigeonsrock (Dec 10, 2006)

What actually make pigeons sell more than others? Is it the looks? Is it there winning ancestors? What makes one pigeon worth more than another?

Also I've noticed on websites that have really expensive pigeons they all show a picture of there eyes. What is the reason for this? Why is the eye so important?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, I'm certainly not the expert here since I don't race or show pigeons. Still, I've "hung around" here and elsewhere long enough to think I know a little bit. Others will be along to give you the REAL skinny.

With racing pigeons it will be their pedigree and/or their proven performance. I am proud to have De Senna retired here with me who once sold for more than $30,000.00 U.S. His mate Serena (my name for her .. she just had a band # before coming here with De Senna) is also a very fine racing pigeon. These are old birds and of little monetary value at this stage of their lives, but they were "barn burners" in their day. De Senna's lineage still brings good prices at the auctions .. I have a friend that kind of keeps me updated on this.

Some fanciers are totally into the "eye sign". I don't really know a great deal about it, but it is one of those things that if you get an "eye sign buyer" and your bird has the right eye sign for that person, you'll get a good price for the bird.

You can Google "eye sign pigeon" and pull up a lot of interesting links.

With show pigeons, I could be wrong, but I don't think they ever get even remotely close to the cost of a very fine racing pigeon. I once cared for a Hungarian Giant House pigeon that a good friend paid $1500.00 for .. that was Big Bertha. I don't think the show breeds typically go for even that much, but others can tell you better than I.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*buyer beware*

HI PIGEONSROCK, For show birds looks is the main reason for cost,also some pigeons (show types) are realy rare and this would make them worth more.However show birds do not command the high prices that racing birds can get. OAK HAVEN FARMS sold a bird "TOMBA" in the last month or so for 30,000 dollers.With race birds its winning or the breeding of winners that bring the high prices, but one must be careful when buying these birds there are people that spend good money on birds with what they think is the right ancetors (pedigree). The picture of the eye is a sales gimmick,as there people that believe in the EYE SIGN THEORY.Which is a theory that believes that the eye carries verious signs that indicate that the bird is a good racer or breeder.Rember its only a theory....In EUROPE THERE IS A STANDARD JOKE THAT SAYS "I JUST SOLD AN AMERICAN A PEDIGREE, ...AND I THREW IN A BIRD FOR FREE"  .GEORGE


----------



## powerspigeons (Dec 31, 2006)

Racing pigeons that are in demand right now, are the strains that perform well in the One Loft Race's and big money futurities. Some of these race's pay out 10,000 to 250,000 to the winner. Many flyer's will pay big money to aquire pigeon's related to these winner's. Some people think that by looking at a pigeons eye, they can tell if it is going to be a good racer or breeder. Some people dont believe it at all. I like to breed birds together with different color eye's , such as pearl to orange. Also a healthy pigeon should have clear eye's. Pigeons that win race's or breed winner's tell the real story- Proof is in the Performance.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The big problem with racing pigeons is THE PAPER. people think I have a great pedigree on this bird they sell it high dollar. And the bird wqould be lucky to win a one bird race. NOW with show pigeons and knowing the bird type as to the stanard and the breeder as to the family quality You get a great bird And know its a great bird. Race people get taken every day paying large sums for poor birds. AND race people tend to sell high If you by a race bird chgeck its wins not its ancesters . Then you get what you paid for. Race birds can go in the many thousands of dollars. BUT the key to quality is breeding consistant birds over an extend time. A bird that has won 1 race does not prove its worth but winning several says Its good. To be honest race birds are well over priced as to quality these days A pair of great breeders will still only if you are lucky raise 1 maybe 2 birds a year that are any good The rest are not And a loft of say 20 pairs of birds expect maybe 5 tops out of say 100 birds That take a person forward. The rest get sold as top birds and sure a few can help other lofts But should not expect top dollar of them. I am just being honest. Race birds are buyer be aware. It takes time years to build a good family line of birds. And when birds have been bred down from past families they are NO longer that line just line based. And mny people do not realize this . If you buy from known top breeders you get better birds. But a 2 dollar bird in a race bird can still be better then a ten thousand doolar bird that should have sold for 2 dollars.


----------

